# Hello there



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi there my name is Becca I am 21 and I come from Burton on Trent in the midlands.

I am a complete newbie to breeding mice I have just purchased 10 does and 4 bucks, so far I can say they are such fascinating creatures, I am really looking forward to watching these little guys develop and watching the mischief unfold.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the forum! What varieties did you get?


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for your warm welcomes!!

Majority are champagne and white selfs (both BEW and PEW) and there's a couple I am unsure of one I think is an ivory satin and the others are chocolate with a different colour under belly.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

chocolate tans or chocolate foxes then, you can post pictures in new and existing mice and people will id them for you, they are a helpful bunch on here.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh right might have to do that thanks!!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Would people say 32l RUB is sufficient for 4 mice?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello and welcome to FMB! Good luck with the breeding and look forward to seeing some pictures


----------

